# Frage zum Overdrive Mode Iiyama 144Hz Monitor



## XILeguanLPIX (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig sehe soll der Overdrive Modus Bewegungsunschärfe reduzieren aber auf was soll  ich ihn stellen um so wenig wie möglich Bewegungsunschärfe zu haben ?
Der Regler geht von -2 bis +2.

Monitor ist ein Iiyama Prolite gb2488hsu-b1


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2014)

Naja, so schnell es geht, ohne das sich Artefakte bilden.


----------



## Wurstie (2. Oktober 2014)

Lass das hier laufen während du am Overdrive rumdrehst:
Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests

Die Schlieren sollten so kurz und transparent wie möglich sein, oder ganz fehlen. 
Artefakte fangen normalerweise als heller Rand aka Korona an (fällt in der Praxis kaum auf) und werden bei heftigen Überrschwingern leuchtend blaugrün-schwarz (inakzeptable Artefaktbildung)


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2014)

Mir geht die Korona schon auf den Sack, aber ist ja auch subjektiv.


----------



## Wurstie (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja stimmt, ich glaube das liegt daran dass bei mir nur beim untersten (hellen) Ufo eine leichte Korona zu sehen ist, das Oberste (dunkle) schliert sehr schwach.
Das ist wohl den je nach Helligkeit unterschiedlichen Schaltzeiten bei VA Panels geschuldet. 
Beim TN sollten alle 3 etwa gleich aussehen, und eine leichte Korona bei dunklen Objekten könnte wirklich schon lästig werden, weil es merkbar aufhellt. 
Aber da es ein 144hz Panel ist sollte es aufjedenfall eine optimale Einstellung geben wo es weder zu Artefakten noch Schlieren kommt.


----------

